# Can I get some Dwarf Gourami info please?



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I have admired the appearance of Dwarf Gouramis for a while now, but I never planned on actually having one. Until, that is, my brother told me he had wanted to surprise me and was getting one for me as a very belated Christmas present. His original intention had been to just show up at my house with the fish, but then he thought better of it and decided I should prepare a tank before he did that so that fish didn't, you know... die. Thanks, bro.

So now I am in a bit of a dilemma and looking for information on Dwarf Gouramis. At the moment, the only tank I have free is a 5.5 gallon which used to house my betta Hiei, who passed away a couple weeks ago. I kept the cycle going with fish food because I had considered putting another male in there but I haven't had time to run out and look for one. Plus, I was kinda bummed about Hiei. But back to the Gourami.

Would a Dwarf Gourami be alright in a 5.5 gallon by himself? Sources seem to agree they get to about the same size as a betta. Some info I read on the internet says 5 gallons is an alright size for a Dwarf Gourami, other sources say 10 gallons, and still others say they must be in at least 20 gallons. What about water parameters, temperature preferences, and food? I have LOADS of betta pellets, NLS small fish pellets, and frozen bloodworms. I have read Gouramis are bettas' cousins, so can they eat the same foods?

I would absolutely love to have this fish, but not if I'm not prepared for him. If the 5.5 gallon wouldn't be suitable, I'll ask brother dearest to fund my next betta love instead. But if it's possible, I would adore having a Gourami. 

Any info you can give it wonderful, thank you!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

A dwarf gourami is much larger than a betta, and they are much more active. Without it's fins a betta is a much smaller fish.

You will never find an absolute answer on what's acceptable. If you see some say 5, some say 10 and some say 20, I would go with 10 gallons for a minimum. I think any time you see a range it's always a good idea to toss out the extremes and deal with what's left.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, it sounds like a Dwarf Gourami might be out of the equation. But I happened upon some info on their smaller counterparts, Sparkling Gouramis, while I was perusing. I'm still searching for more info, but are these a viable option for a 5.5 gallon? Info I'm reading seems to suggest yes.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sparkling gouramis are much smaller. I don't have any experience with them though, so I cannot confirm or deny that they are suitable. Hopefully someone will be by that can.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a dwarf gourami in a ten gallon, and he's one of my favourite fish ever. I have him with 8 neon tetras. To be honest, I think a 5 gallon would be fine for a DG if you keep taking good care of the water. And yes, they eat the same thing as bettas, I feed my gourami a mix of pellets, flakes, bloodworms, mysis, and daphnia throughout the week. So I think he'll do well in a 5.5 gallon when care is right.

However... gouramis are generally shy fish. You should've seen mine when he was first put in the tank. I've heard they like to have other fish with them as well. I have neons with mine, and sometimes he randomly chases them but no damage has ever been done. So your only problem is that you can't put other fish with him... I'm no expert but that's what I heard - they don't like being completely alone.

Also, make sure to have live plants in your 5.5. Especially floating plants. They love floating plants. 

To be honest I think a 5.5 gallon would work if cared for well, with live plants. But a 5.5 is the minimum, and the minimum tank size is always a little risky.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Namialus said:


> I have a dwarf gourami in a ten gallon, and he's one of my favourite fish ever. I have him with 8 neon tetras. To be honest, I think a 5 gallon would be fine for a DG if you keep taking good care of the water. And yes, they eat the same thing as bettas, I feed my gourami a mix of pellets, flakes, bloodworms, mysis, and daphnia throughout the week. So I think he'll do well in a 5.5 gallon when care is right.
> 
> However... gouramis are generally shy fish. You should've seen mine when he was first put in the tank. I've heard they like to have other fish with them as well. I have neons with mine, and sometimes he randomly chases them but no damage has ever been done. So your only problem is that you can't put other fish with him... I'm no expert but that's what I heard - they don't like being completely alone.
> 
> ...


Hmm... do you think he'd be happy if I gave him some shrimp friends in the 5.5 gallon? I know shrimp have next to no bioload, and since the tank is already fully cycled, I'd feel safe putting shrimp in with him. I could also do a nerite snail if you think he'd like that?

I can definitely put some plants in the 5.5! I loooove live plants and there is already a moss ball in there, so I'd be happy to plant some java ferns and maybe some anubias. For floating plants... maybe some salvinia? Am I overdoing it here?


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

If you're not sure about the dwarf gourami for the 5.5, maybe a honey gourami would work? Similar body type so it be similar but they stay smaller, about half the size of a dwarf. I have one in my 20g and he's a character.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I was looking at those, but a lot of info I found suggested they were the same size as dwarf gouramis? Ahhh, the internet is a confusing place indeed haha. I want to do what is best for the fish, but I'm kinda jonesing for a gourami at this point haha. So how large to honey gouarmis get?


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Honey gourami's typically get to 2" in length, 2.5 max. Dwarfs get up around 4. They are also a lot more peaceful that dwarfs in case you put anything else in the tank. I saw mine get pushed around by a rcs once.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahhhh... don't get me wrong, I love my brother, but sometimes he drives me a bit nuts. I went out last night to get some otocinclus for my ten gallon (which has an algae problem) and returned home to find he had stopped by and there was a dwarf gourami in a bag on the kitchen counter with a nerite snail keeping him company.

Don't get me wrong, the fish is gorgeous and I'm happy for the snail, too, but I had to run around like a chicken with my head cut off setting up the tank with what I had at home just so the poor fish could get out of the bag. He's happy now in his 5.5 gallon home, I only hope he doesn't outgrow it. He's close to 2 inches long right now and seems happy as a clam. I gave him tons of hiding places and since I didn't have any plants ready, I just put some silk plants and a moss ball in there. Can anyone tell me how to do cuttings off the plants I already have? I have lots of java fern and anubias growing in two of my other tanks.

For anyone interested, here are a couple pics of my new DG, Gimli. 









Acclimating









Hiding from me









This is his setup... does it look like it has enough hiding places for him? He's been hanging out near the front mostly, although he does disappear from time to time.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't think a Dwarf Gourami will outgrow that tank, you just likely can't put much of anything else in there, certainly not fish.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Seki said:


> Ahhhh... don't get me wrong, I love my brother, but sometimes he drives me a bit nuts. I went out last night to get some otocinclus for my ten gallon (which has an algae problem) and returned home to find he had stopped by and there was a dwarf gourami in a bag on the kitchen counter with a nerite snail keeping him company.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the fish is gorgeous and I'm happy for the snail, too, but I had to run around like a chicken with my head cut off setting up the tank with what I had at home just so the poor fish could get out of the bag. He's happy now in his 5.5 gallon home, I only hope he doesn't outgrow it. He's close to 2 inches long right now and seems happy as a clam. I gave him tons of hiding places and since I didn't have any plants ready, I just put some silk plants and a moss ball in there. Can anyone tell me how to do cuttings off the plants I already have? I have lots of java fern and anubias growing in two of my other tanks.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty tank! I think he'll be fine. Maybe a snail or some shrimp if you're keeping the water good. Good luck!  

And I love the name - Gimli. Huge Middle-Earth fan as well here. My DG's name is Balin. Favourite dwarf. xD


----------

